# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Вопрос - ответ

## Akasey

*Думаю, у многих возникают вопросы по установке, удалению, взлому и т.д. программ, софта. Давайте будем спрашивать и решать наши проблемы вместе.*

----------


## Akasey

Могу ли я записать Винду на флешку и потом установить с её на комп?

----------


## Stych

Да. Есть специально оптимизированные и модернизированные для этого Винды. Единственное условие - материнская плата должна поддерживать загрузку с USB носителя.

----------


## Akasey

а если в Биос настроить загрузку с ЮСБ (ведь настраивается что первое грузится)? или глупость

----------


## Stych

В том то и дело BIOS это прошивка материнской платы, так выбора загрузки с USB может и не быть.

----------


## Akasey

ясно, спасибо

----------


## Pasha_49

Можно, сам постоянно ставлю винду с USB Flash. Ещё много полезных утилит для веника, памяти, и много тестов. Самый простой способ можно посмотреть тут: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А если интересует более подробная уставка с утилитами то тут: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Желаю удачи!

----------


## Sanych

Pasha_49, раз пользователи интерисуются, может стоит скину сюда ту инфу, а лучше создать отдельную тему - Установки Windows с USB носителя. Меня на днях то же этот вопрос интерисовал.

----------


## Akasey

Как достать заставку из Винды, где она находитсЯ?

----------


## Serj_2k

> Как достать заставку из Винды, где она находитсЯ?


скринсэйвер?

тут лежат: %:\WINDOWS\system32\ файлы с разрширением *scr*

а зачем тебе?

----------


## Akasey

вот зачем:

----------


## Asteriks

Вопрос по фотошопу. Как уменьшить анимированную картинку, не потеряв при этом эффект анимации?

----------


## Pasha_49

> Вопрос по фотошопу. Как уменьшить анимированную картинку, не потеряв при этом эффект анимации?


В фотошопе не нашёл. Я меняю анимацию в просмоторщике Total Commanderа. Выделяешь файл, нажимаешь F3, открывается просмоторщик Lister. Далее Shift+S, вводишь размер в пикселях какой хочешь, OK. Потом Shift+S и сохраняешь файл. Всё)
Lister должен быть в большестве сборок тотала, если нету качай из темы утилит.

----------


## Чача

Такая проблемка, может кто поможет: периодически комп глючит- работашь, работаешь итут вдруг ни с того, ни с сего мышь виснет на несколько секунд, все процессы зависают и ничего не помогает, остается нажимать только на reset. Бывает онечно само все отмирает через пару секунд/минут зависания, но как правило если заключило то уже нифига не помогает. Нажимаешь на reset/перезагрузку, и бывает появляется вся эта цифровая и буквенная инфо о системе. затем окошко загрузки винды и все - черный экран, до приветствия так и не доходит. Вырубаешь комп, таже фигня снова включаешь, даешь компу отдохнуть 10-15 минут, снова врубаешь и все нормально загружается. Вот и не понимаю в чем тут проблемка, проверял антивирусом, вроде все нормально. Подскажите, кто знает как решить проблему.

----------


## Akasey

мот перегревается, у друга было что при игре комп вырубался, оказалось, что подшипник в куллере на проце полетел. в обычном режиме нормально было, а под нагрузкой вырубался. давали отдохнуть 10-15 минут, и всё в норме. поменяли куллер, все шуршит

----------


## Pasha_49

Проверь эверестом температуры железа, попробуй поработать в диагностическом запуске(без всех лишних прог и служб). У знакомых был случай что шлеф от привода или веника был переломан и коротил. могут быть проблемы с памятью(прогони memtest). Попробуй копию винды поставить и в ней поработать, чтоб определить проблема с железом или софтом.

----------


## Serj_2k

думаю, дело в перегреве. Everest в помощь ))

----------


## Чача

Винчестер вроде звуков лишних не издает, но у меня стоят два веника и бывало, что при загрузке один из них (второй по счету установки) просто не определялся, перезагрузишь комп и опа, все окей, все нормалек определяет!
Что такое Эверест я знаю, а вот что такое memtest не в курсах

----------


## Pasha_49

Смотри в списке программ на форуме, там прога такая для тестов эверест

----------


## Serj_2k

> Винчестер вроде звуков лишних не издает, но у меня стоят два веника и бывало, что при загрузке один из них (второй по счету установки) просто не определялся, перезагрузишь комп и опа, все окей, все нормалек определяет!
> Что такое Эверест я знаю, а вот что такое memtest не в курсах


возможно, што дело в шлейфе. второй вариант, што мощьности блока питания не хватает. хотя, тогда веники по очереди обрубались бы и перезапускались при нагрузке, либо только один, самый "жрущий". либо всёж сам веник.... метод исключения в помощь!))

----------


## Чача

Проверил эверестом: результаты таковыя то где норма, а где нет, не знаю, поэтому прошу помочь разобраться) 
- напряжение питания (ядро цп) 1.4
- вентилятор 3.4
- температура первого жд 41, второго 50
- температура: диод гп 56
- температура цл 38
- температура: сист. плата 35

----------


## Pasha_49

Температура не критическая, нормально. Попробуй веники отключать по одному. Отключи в винде лишние службы. Драйвера если есть кривые или лишние удали(некоторые проги могут драйвера свои на привод ставить, из-за них тоже такое случалось). Может шлейф, может что-то с самой мамкой. точно сказать не могу. У меня как-то было после перепада напряжения, стал комп повисать и голубые экраны смерти появлялись. долго не мог понять в чём дело, год с этим жил, а проблема оказалась в встроенной звуковухе после перепада. Отключил в биосе её и заработало. Проверяй всё своё железо по очереди, тесты проводи. Или винду переставь(не уверен, но если ни чё другого не получится)

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня включила комп, вижу - цвет не белый, а серый вместо белого... Что делать?

----------


## Akasey

А у тебя ЖКИ? Если ламповый, может разматнить просто.

----------


## Asteriks

Представляете...даже стыдно признаться... Я уже настроила монитор, кнопочки там всякие есть внизу. А причина такая была.  Прихожу с работы сегодня, у дочки спрашиваю, заметила ли она вчера, что с моником что-то не так.  А она отвечает, что вчера, когда я спала, ей в комп срочно нужно было, вот она яркость экрана и уменьшила, чтобы меня не беспокоить.  Вы уж простите меня за глупый вопрос.

----------


## Serj_2k

а после чего так случилось?

----------


## Stych

Если даже в BIOS не определяется то забей на него. Только в СЦ там могут, у них есть спец оборудование.

----------


## Pasha_49

Напиши полность причину. Где не определяется, после каких действий. Может сам веник полетел, может только раздел, опиши проблему...

----------


## Чача

Блина, казалось бы изучал компьютерные азы, но нифига не могу понять и устранить следующую незадачку. Может подскажите, думаю абсолютное большинство знает как решить этот вопрос.
Просто после переустановки винды на рабочем столе (только на рабочем!) все ярлыки (точнее их названия) выделены синим цветом. Вопрос в том, как убрать это выделение, чтобы названия ярлыков выделялись только при необходимости (ну там с помощью шифт, ctrl и др. способов), а не были в постоянном обрамлении синим ( или любым другим, не важно) цветом?

----------


## Sanych

Пуск - Панель управления - Система - Дополнительно - Быстродействие Параметры - поставь птичку - Отбрасывание теней значками на рабочем столе

----------


## Чача

Сэнкью, вот и проблемка решилась. Спасибо еще раз, сам бы наверное не догадался, что нужно по этому пути пройти...

----------


## Akasey

Как сделать чтобы при загрузке винды (стояло две) не спрашивало какую грузить?

----------


## Sanych

На диске С есть скрытый файл - boot.ini В нём информация по загрузке. Отредактируй его, удали лишнее. У меня так:


```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)
\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU"
/noexecute=optin /fastdetect
```

----------


## Чача

Кто-нить в колонках разбирается?
Подключил одну из колонок Микролаб к cd-проигрывателю, поиграл немного и приглушился звук в колонке. Поставил эту же колонку на место, тоесть подключил к компу и в итоге звук в колонке стал намного глуше, чем во второй. В итоге одна колонка, которая не была подключена к проигрывателю пашет нормально. а основная, которая подключается к системнику работает, но со значительно приглушенным звуком. Я так понимаю, проблема как раз в этой самой колонке, но хотелось бы узнать что конкретно там может полететь, может динамик стоит заменить ( их там два)?

----------


## Stych

Если колонки играют глухо, не хватает высоких частот. Наиболее вероятной причиной такой неисправности является выход из строя ВЧ динамика. Ремонту оные, фактически, не подлежат. Остается только заменить.
Найти такие же, скорее всего, будет сложно. Единственный выход – посетить места продажи автомобильных акустических систем и подобрать подходящий по размеру, сопротивлению и мощности динамик.

----------


## gleb-1965

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!  переустанавливал WINDJWS в автоматическом режиме и отформотировался весь винт. МОЖНО ЛИ СЕЙЧАС ВОСТАНОВИТЬ ПОТЕРЯНЫЕ ДАННЫЕ?Если можно то как??????????

----------


## Sanych

Есть  различные программы. Мне больше всего нравиться Easy Recovery Pro  Нужно установить и запустить - Восстановление после форматирования Но шансов всё же не на все 100% Лучше всего всегда восстанавливаются изображения. Потом музыка, и хуже всего видео, потому как состоит из картинок и музыки в одном целом.

----------


## gleb-1965

> Есть  различные программы. Мне больше всего нравиться Easy Recovery Pro  Нужно установить и запустить - Восстановление после форматирования Но шансов всё же не на все 100% Лучше всего всегда восстанавливаются изображения. Потом музыка, и хуже всего видео, потому как состоит из картинок и музыки в одном целом.


не подскажеш где её найти

----------


## Sanych

Залил сюда : Easy Recovery Pro 6.10.07 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Nietzsches

такой вопрос,приволокли джойстик (фотки нема) ну обычный джост,с вибро,12 кнопок,USB,аналоговое управление,програмировани   кнопок,с ним диск драйверов,короче,включаю его в порт ЮСБИшный,ставлю дрова,его находит Винда, в панели управления,он енсть,все кнопки нажимаются,по осям все работает,а вот он нихрена не работает,в чем может быть косяк?мож какие usbишные драва надо? или что блин..надоело летать на клавишах..(((

----------


## Stych

Работает и в то же время не работает?) Он не работает в какой-то конкретной игре?

----------


## Чача

Как можна удалить антивир аваст? Воспользовался восстановлением системы и после этого Аваст заглючил, но при этом не хочет удаляться ни через "Изменение или удаление программ", ни через program files, ни через regedit? Из-за этой проблемки не могу другой антивир поставить. Подскажите, как избавиться от старого антивира.

----------


## Stych

Попробуй удали через эту программу.
Your Uninstaller! 2008 v6.1.1259
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> Как можна удалить антивир аваст? Воспользовался восстановлением системы и после этого Аваст заглючил, но при этом не хочет удаляться ни через "Изменение или удаление программ", ни через program files, ни через regedit? Из-за этой проблемки не могу другой антивир поставить. Подскажите, как избавиться от старого антивира.


Аваст поганец не просто удалить. Для него есть спец утилитка. Запусти её в безопасном режиме [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Чача

Your Uninstaller! 2008 v6.1.1259 вроде как попытался аваст удалить и вроде получилось, но в основной папке Программ Файлс остался Аваст и в системе по-прежнему сидит.
Пардон, а как запустить эту программку в безопасном режиме?

----------


## Sanych

Там лежит архив по ссылке. Скачай, распакуй на рабочий стол. Потом при загрузке компа жми F8. Причём жми постоянно, с интервалом в пол секунды примерно. А то не всегда можно поймать момент  Появиться окно где будет предложены варианты загрузки. Выбираеш - Безопасный режим. Загрузишся с учётной записи админа и запустиш эту программу.

----------


## Чача

Фиг его знает, нажимаю на F8 даже быстрее чем с интервалом в пол секунды, но никакого безопасного режима и в помине нет. Что делать?

----------


## Sanych

Запусти комп на перезагрузку. Потом как только начнёт включаться по новой, когда первые буквы белым на чёрном фоне пойдут, тогда жми.

----------


## Чача

извини, что мозги пудрю, но эффект один и тот же, как загружался комп в обычном режиме, так и загружается...

----------


## Sanych

Не успеваеш значит. Так быть не должно. Либо ошибка входа в безоп. режим либо нормальный вход. 
Попробуй в поисковике написать свой номер материнки и запрос - как войти в безопасный режим.
В некоторых компах это делается через F5 В некоторых компах клавишу Shift Где то через Del надо входить. Пробуй варианты.

----------


## Sanych

Ещё зверский способ:
Просто при загруженной Windows (игрушку запусти или Фотошоп какой) вырубаешь питание компа, затем опять комп врубаешь и всё, Винда жутко матерится и при удачном для тебя  стечении обстоятельств, предлагает для загрузки безопасный или нормальный режим, что и требовалось.

жёсткий способ, пользоваться не советую, чисто в ознакомительных целях.

----------


## Чача

Все, вродь разобрался, правда не через f8 загрузился, а через bootsafe

----------


## Sanych

Аваст то хоть удалил?

----------


## Чача

Yes, другой антивир по-крайней мере не ругается.

----------


## Asteriks

Установила Мазилу последнюю, 3.5 Final. Научите, как окошек больше сделать. Это раз. Второе: как от Яндекса и всего, что с ним связано избавиться?

----------


## Sanych

Окошки в Инструменты - Дополнения. Там выбираеш свой плагин и в нём - Настройки. В настройках найдёш. А Янедкс я не помню уже что там. Может при установке надо было снять птичку с Яндекса.

----------


## Asteriks

Кстати, как мне удалить старую Мозилу, чтобы сохранить все пароли? Подскажите кто...

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс поставь наверх новую, она должна просто обновиться, и пароли и закладки поидеи останутся. С Оперой у меня так.

----------


## Asteriks

Я не хочу поверх. Тогда некоторые плагины заменяют друг друга, понимаешь? Я хочу с чистого листа.

----------


## Stych

Сделай бэкап папок Mozila и Thunderbird, которые находятся по адресу C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Application Data\ (где С это системный диск). После переустановки системы эти папки закинь обратно и ничего настраивать не придется заново.
ИЛИ
Есть программка MozBackup, с помощью ее можно сохранить не только закладки, но и историю, плагины, пароли и так далее.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

А какие там плангины в новой. Она ж без плагинов почти идёт

----------


## Akasey

поидеи можно скопировать папку "plugins" и после установки на старую Мозилу заменть новую на старую. или нет?

----------


## Sanych

Короче, делай как Стич сказал этой прогой для бэкапов. Потом сноси свою Мозиллу, ставь финалку и загоняй всё обратно той же прогой.

----------


## Asteriks

Знатоки Мозилы, помогите. При загрузке плейлистов вот такая петрушка у меня:

----------


## Banderlogen

> Знатоки Мозилы, помогите. При загрузке плейлистов вот такая петрушка у меня:
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Попробуй по ссылке на плейлист кликать правой и выбирать что-то вроде "Сохранить объект как".

----------


## Asteriks

Пробовала. Тогда сохраняется 0kb. (( Оперой скачала. Но надо же разобраться. 
P.S. Эге! Ошибку какую-то выдала Мозилища моя! Но файл закачала. Чего-то капризничала так долго! О-о! Я разочарована! Где моя Опера? Думай, Астерикс, думай...:nea::unknw::prankster2:

----------


## Чача

Такая проблемка: обратился друг за помощью поставить антивир. У него операционка Microsoft windows xp service pack 1. Поставили. Аваст нашел 6 вирусов и удалил их. После этого пытаемся послушать музон на компе, выскакивает сообщение: мультимедиа аудиоконтролер не установлен. Кароч, музон не играет. Что это, проделки вирусов? Как в этом случае вернуть звук? И один вопросик не по теме так сказать: сколько сейчас стоит обыкновенный недорогой DVD-ROM?

----------


## Stych

Привод DVD RW стоит 25-30 баксов. А на счет аудиоконтроллера - переставь драйвер звука.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот такая ситуация.
Захожу в свой ящик на Увазе, вижу следующее:спам и абы что оставлено, все важные сообщения с сайтами и паролями исчезли. Вопрос:как такое может быть? Подозрение:пароль знает тот, чей ящик был мне любезно предоставлен. Пароль я меняла, а потом чего-то к старому вернулась. Кто разгадает загадку? Не может быть, чтобы кто-то спецом удалил самое важное, не допускаю мысли. У Вас такое случалось? Чтобы ящик наполовину стал чистым? (((((

----------


## HARON

Администация возможно "почистила".Я вообще не могу в свой ящик попасть,пароль не сходится!

----------


## vova230

> Вот такая ситуация.
> Захожу в свой ящик на Увазе, вижу следующее:спам и абы что оставлено, все важные сообщения с сайтами и паролями исчезли. Вопрос:как такое может быть? Подозрение:пароль знает тот, чей ящик был мне любезно предоставлен. Пароль я меняла, а потом чего-то к старому вернулась. Кто разгадает загадку? Не может быть, чтобы кто-то спецом удалил самое важное, не допускаю мысли. У Вас такое случалось? Чтобы ящик наполовину стал чистым? (((((


Интересно, а первоначальный хозяин ящика не мог сохранить контроль над ним в случае смены пароля? По типу "Забыл пароль"? Наверное мог. А вот имя ящика сменить видимо не получится.

----------


## HARON

> Интересно, а первоначальный хозяин ящика не мог сохранить контроль над ним в случае смены пароля? По типу "Забыл пароль"? Наверное мог. А вот имя ящика сменить видимо не получится.


Если Она поменяла пароль,то бывший хозяин уже не при делах.Имя ящика уже не поменяешь,надо заново региться!

----------


## Asteriks

Странно, что самые важные сообщения удалены... Но они у меня в почте браузера сохранились, и в Опере, и в Мозиле. Ну, а пароль сменила, конечно, только не могу сейчас его вспомнить... Всё равно в Мозиле он прописан, можно посмотреть. О! Пока писала - вспомнила! Запишу в блокнот. Спасибо вам!

----------


## Mitrej

> Поставил прогу RocketDock...... А вопрос такой: можно ли одновременно запустить 2 или 3 RocketDock одновременно, разнеся их по разным сторонам стола.


Чтобы можно было запустить 2-3 панели RocketDock, такого я не встречал.
И вообще, для чего это тебе?

----------


## Asteriks

> Я вообще не могу в свой ящик попасть,пароль не сходится!


Попробуй вместе с Мозилой  сделать следующее:Инструменты - Настройки -Защита - Сохранённые пароли - Открыть пароли. Посмотри и сравни. 
А на Увазе только цифровые пароли? Я сама не регилась, такая догадка. Меня Опера не пускала в ящик, пока я пароль на цифровой не сменила через Мозилу. Теперь норм.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Чтобы можно было запустить 2-3 панели RocketDock, такого я не встречал.
> И вообще, для чего это тебе?


Да ярлыков на рабочем столе много,хотелось бы их спрятать. Скачал похожую прогу, Object Dock называется, но радость была недолгой:почему-то мой ТВ-тюнер с ней перестал показывать,звук есть, изобр.нет. Да и лучше Rocket Dock, функциональнее и приятнее смотрится,тем более, что я к ней уже столько DOCKLETов накачал

----------


## Mitrej

> Да *ярлыков на рабочем столе много*,хотелось бы их *спрятать*. я к ней уже столько *DOCKLETов* накачал


Возможно эту проблему сможет решить *StackDocklet*.

----------


## Mitrej

*StackDocklet* - это небольшое дополнение, которое устанавливается дополнительно, в папку C:\Program Files\RocketDock\Docklets\. Оно позволяет делать группы элементов, которые используются для создания групп ссылок. Например, создал папку “Мультимедиа”, в которую поместил ссылки на все программы, удовлетворяющие этой группе. С помощью этого обновления на панели появляется значок, при клике по которому открывается блок со списком ссылок на нужные программы.

----------


## Mitrej

Русского форума по RocketDock не встречал.
Описание доклетов - GOOGLE тебе в помощь.
Меня устраивает стандартный функционал. Я на панель вывел ярлыки основных программ (смотри скрин рабочего стола), а остальные запускаю через меню пуск.
Из Docklets стоит StackDocklet, HDMonitor, iCal и RocketClock. Но ими я пока не пользуюсь.

----------


## vova230

Есть вопрос.
Есть игрушка старая. В требованиях стоит проц на 100 МГц.
Сейчас на новом компе не могу запустить. Точнее запускается, только одна миссия запускается, проходится и зависает. Там правда еще Дюрекс седьмой. А сейчас у меня девятый.

Можно как-то запустить нормально? Или все, возврата в прошлое нет?

----------


## Vanya

игра по ходу вообще под винду 98 или 95, возможно от этого и глюк

----------


## vova230

А вот еще интересно, Может кто скажет, можно ли подключить один монитор к двум компьютерам, но не одновременно конечно, но так, чтобы разъем не таскать туда сюда. Вариант с распайкой не годится. Может переходники есть?

----------


## Pasha_49

Можно, свитч покупать надо специальны для моников. Название и цену не помню. Подключаешь монитор, и много компов, потом между ними на клаве переключаешься.

----------


## Asteriks

Расскажите подробно про чистку реестра. Доступным языком и пошагово.

----------


## Pasha_49

Давным-давно, в незапамятные времена (еще до изобретения операционной системы Microsoft Windows 95), компьютеры Windows и программы, разработанные для них, включали в свой состав файлы конфигурации .ini, в которых хранились данные, определявшие принцип работы программы, среду ее функционирования и множество других параметров. 

Позже появился Реестр Windows, ключи которого аналогичны заключенным в скобки заголовкам файлов .ini, а значения – записям под этими заголовками. Существенное различие заключается в том, что у ключей реестра есть подключи, в которых содержатся строковые или двоичные данные, в то время как файлы .ini такой тип записи данных не поддерживают. Нужно ли периодически чистить реестр? Давайте посмотрим. 

Сегодня множество компаний предлагают программы для очистки реестра тем, кто не слишком разбирается в принципах его работы. Нужна ли такая программа вам? Взглянем на факты. 

*На что способны программы для очистки реестра?*

На что способны программы для очистки реестра, если верить рассказам их создателей? Некоторые из них обещают повысить скорость работы Windows, сократив объем реестра и удалив пустые записи. Без сомнения, удаление пустых записей уменьшит объем реестра, но если учесть, что емкость современных жестких дисков составляет десятки гигабайт, лишние 10 МБ погоды не делают. 

К тому же, никто не предоставит вам подтвержденных данных о том, насколько повысится скорость работы системы – прежде всего потому, что размер реестра никоим образом на скорость работы не влияет.

Файлы .ini – это простые текстовые файлы, поиск в которых осуществляется последовательно, в то время как файлы реестра представляют собой индексированные файлы базы данных. Если индекс соответствует текущему состоянию системы – а надо отметить, что индексы обновляются вский раз после внесения каких бы то ни было изменений – размер реестра не имеет значения. 

Некоторые приложения для очистки реестра претендуют на то, чтобы предотвращать возникновение ошибок в работе установленных программ, удаляя из реестра записи, которые содержат неверные данные. Между тем, каждая программа создает свой собственный ключ реестра и редко обращается к ключам других программ. К тому же, к каждой программе прилагается подпрограмма для деинсталляции, которая удаляет из реестра ненужные записи при удалении программы.

Конечно, многие устаревшие программы не предусматривают такой возможности, да и новые приложения при деинсталляции зачастую удаляют не все записи реестра, но в любом случае, система никогда не обращается к этим ненужным записям.

Бывают программы для очистки реестра, которые обещают решить проблемы, приводящие к аварийному завершению работы системы и появлению сообщений об ошибках. Я занимаюсь системным администрированием еще со времен Windows NT 3.5. За все это время я не заметил ни малейшей связи между аварийным завершением работы системы или появлением сообщения об ошибке и системным реестром Windows – и я не знаком ни с одним администратором, который бы эту связь обнаружил.

Наконец, некоторые программы для очистки реестра предлагают удалить записи реестра, связанные с несуществующими файлами, утверждая, что такие записи содержат ошибки и требуют удаления. Разумеется, записи реестра, указывающие на несуществующие файлы, можно удалять. Но раз этих файлов не существует, система в любом случае к ним не обратится. Всегда ли вы удаляете те файлы, которыми не пользуетесь?

*Кому программы для очистки реестра нужны на самом деле?*

Программы для очистки реестра могут пригодиться двум категориям пользователей. К первой относятся те, кто редактирует реестр вручную. Эти пользователи хорошо понимают, что делают; они следуют точным инструкциям от производителя или просто любят экспериментировать с реестром из любопытства. Программа для очистки реестра может понадобиться им для отмены сделанных изменений.

Вторая категория пользователей, которым программы для очистки реестра нужны обязательно, - это программисты и разработчики. При разработке программы приходится неоднократно проделывать операции по установке и деинсталляции, поэтому очень важно, чтобы системный реестр находился в полном порядке, - это гарантирует, что проблемы, возникшие при установке предыдущей версии, не повлияют на функционирование нового варианта программы. 

*Выводы*

Если вы – разработчик программного обеспечения или большой любитель поэкспериментировать с реестром, обязательно купите хорошую программу для очистки реестра. Всем остальным пользователям я советую оставить реестр в покое и не покупаться на рекламные сообщения, утверждающие, что чистка реестра необходима. 

Источник: blogs.techrepublic.com.com


_Моё мнение, что очищать реестр можно, но наверное если больше года не переустанавливал винду, раньше не нужно. Удаляются расширения левые, неверные ссылки, улючи чтарых программ. На производительность если и влияет, то наверное тысячные процента._

----------


## Asteriks

Вопрос по IRC и Мозиле. Есть такое дополнение к Мозиле, называется ChatZilla. Наподобие, как чат в Опере. В нём набор своих доступных адресов. А мне нужен сервер irc.tut.by. Я его ввела, ник тоже в порядке, на сервер захожу. А дальше кодировка не совпадает. Кракозябры вместо слов на страницe. 
По умолчанию в этом дополнении стоит кодировка utf-8. Пробовала менять на другую, на СP 1251, например. Без толку. 
Может, посоветуете что? Или отказаться от идеи? Идея - иметь в Мозиле IRC.

----------


## Pasha_49

Основное->Кодировка: utf-8 (стоит по умолчанию)
Или кодировка канала не та.
Кодировку канала можно сменить:
1. Посмотреть в начальном сообщении при заходе на сервер/канал.
2. Спросить у других участников канала.
3. Попытаться подобрать. Попробуй для начала "Windows-1251".
Сменить кодировку можно при помощи команды "/charset имя_кодировки".

----------


## АВИАТОР

Может это поможет:  взято отсюда-[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
6. Почему не видно русских слов? 
Что ж, теперь русские буквы видны, но при этом в слова они не складываются? Если вам непонятно о чем пишут остальные, и вы видите что-то вроде:  <vasya_pupkin> чУЕН РТЙЧЕФ!! 
значит у вас неправильная кодировка. Сменить ее можно двумя способами: 
Командой /quote codepage cp1251, если вы работаете в Windows, и /quote codepage koi8-r, если в Unix-like OS 
Настроив свой клиент на коннект к порту 6669 (не 6667!) в случае Windows, и наоборот, в случае Unix; в этом случае кодировка будет выбираться автоматически. 
Напомню, что все это верно только, если вы видите русские буквы, но не в том порядке. Если же вместо русских букв у вас НЕ русские, то читать вам предыдущую главу.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
7. IRC порты 666* - какой выбрать? 
Все очень просто: 
Если вы работаете в Windows, то скорее всего вам нужно выбрать порт 6669 
Если вы работаете в Unix*, то наверняка ваш порт 6667 (он по-умолчанию) 
Если у вас враждебная русским буквам система, то выбирайте порт 6668, это транслит. Конечно это неудобно, но если другого способа общаться нет, то это ваш шанс. 
А также прочитайте два предыдущих вопроса: 5. Почему не видно русских букв? и 6. Почему не видно русских слов?.

----------


## Asteriks

У меня, Авиатор, после моих "настроек" уже не только руских букв не видно (именно русских букв было не видно), но ещё и настройки на сервер куда-то я "налево" настроила.
Что касается порта, то 6667 стоит в mIRC и работает отлично. А в Aurora бывают сбои, выскакивают кракозябры.
А пункт 5 о чём говорит?
Спасибо, ты классный ответ дал, Авиатор.

----------


## АВИАТОР

5. Почему не видно русских букв? 
Смотреть здесь: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
И ещё много чего по ирке...
А это подойдёт для др. прог. Мне пару раз помогало 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*1) Вопрос: что такое WMZ, WMR  и Яндекс деньги? 
2) Как завести электронный кошелёк? Не сам процесс создания, а с помощью какой программы и каким способом лучше это сделать.*
Про деньги нашла и отвечаю сама себе.


Кошелек WebMoney напоминает обычный кошелёк в реальной жизни – в нем тоже (дай Бог!) хранятся деньги. Только, конечно, не бумажные, а те самые, электронные... Переводы в системе также происходят между кошельками.

*На сегодня в системе WebMoney существует девять типов кошельков:*
Z-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа Z ("долларовый"). Хранящиеся в нем деньги (их принято для удобства называть WMZ) эквивалентны долларам США. Таким образом, 1 WMZ = $1. Номер Z-кошелька состоит из буквы "Z" и следующих за ней 12 цифр. Когда вы захотите получить деньги на Z-кошелёк, просто сообщите вашему контрагенту номер своего Z-кошелька. При этом указание буквы "Z" перед номером обязательно. Пример номера Z-кошелька: Z324039475235. Запись 324039475235 (без "Z") будет неверной.
R-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа R ("рублевый"). Хранящиеся в нем деньги (WMR) эквивалентны российским рублям: 1 WMR = 1 RUR. Аналогично долларовому кошельку, номер рублевого состоит из 12 цифр. С той лишь разницей, что предваряются они буквой "R" (например, R903598739239). 
U-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа U ("гривневый"). Хранящиеся в нем деньги (WMU) эквивалентны украинским гривнам. Номер U-кошелька состоит из буквы "U" и 12 цифр. 
B-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа B. Хранящиеся в нем деньги (WMB) эквивалентны белорусским рублям. Номер B-кошелька состоит из буквы "B" и 12 цифр. 
E-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа E. Хранящиеся в нем деньги (WME) эквивалентны евро. Номер Е-кошелька состоит из буквы "Е" и 12 цифр. 
G-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа G. Хранящиеся в нем деньги (WMG) обеспечены золотом, то есть 1 WMG эквивалентен 1 грамму золота. Номер G-кошелька состоит из буквы "G" и 12 цифр. 
Y-кошелёк, или кошелёк типа Y. Хранящиеся в нем деньги (WMY) эквивалентны узбекским сумам. Номер Y-кошелька состоит из буквы "Y" и 12 цифр. 
C-кошелёк и D-кошелёк - это специальные кошельки, которые служат для выдачи и получения кредитов. На них мы останавливаться не будем, детально с этими кошелькам вы можете ознакомиться в статье О кредитовании и кредитной бирже.

*Первые шаги: (для Webmoney)* 
Для того, чтобы хранить электронные деньги нужно вначале создать электронный кошелёк. Электронные кошельки бывают в основном 2-х типов: 
в виде программы, которую нужно ставить на Ваш компьютер. (*Какую нужно? Астерикс*)
в виде он-лайн версии, которой Вы можете пользоваться с любого компьютера, если у Вас собой есть флэшка или дискета, на которой записан секретный сертификат. 
*Создать сертификат 
Создать он-лайн кошелёк* (*кошелёк?*)
Далее этот кошелёк нужно "зарядить" деньгами или, по-русски говоря, пополнить. Пополнить кошелёк мы можем электронными эквивалентами доллара (они называются WMZ) или электронными эквивалентами рубля (WMR). 
Это можно сделать с помощью: 
Скретч-карт. Их можно купить в специализированных киосках и автозаправках BP.

----------


## Asteriks

*Следствие по делу Оперы 10Final, операционной системы Windows XP и программы для создания аватаров на 
http://pixelava.ru*
*Истец:* Opera 10 Final.
*Обвиняется:* прога по созданию аваторов, которая непонятным образом после нажатия на кнопку "Сохранить" влезла в Оперу, лишив её всех скинов одновременно. То есть, картинка аватара стала скином браузера и назад ни в какую!
*Свидетели:* чатлане Байнетса. 
*Улики:* вот этот скрин ------->>>


*Следствием установлено:*
1) Система на компе у Астерикс ни за что не хотела сохранять сделанную в программе на вышеуказанном сайте аву. А что происходило? Вырубон. Нажимаешь "Сохранить" - выходишь из программы.
2) Смена браузеров и переустановка (обновление) Flash Player (одна из возможных причин сбоя) ничего не дала.
3) Все браузеры писали об ошибке и о crash.



> Возникла проблема, которая привела к аварийному завершению работы Opera. Чтобы помочь разработчикам в устранении проблемы, отправьте им отчёт об ошибке.


4) Свидетели, участвовавшие в этом деле, показали, что у них с прогой и сохранением авок всё ок.

*Принимались следующие меры:* удаление Оперы, чистка реестра, новая установка.
Результат - 0.
*Что помогло:* восстановление системы.

*Что решит многоуважаемый суд? Кого признать виновным? Есть подозрения? Что скажете?*

----------


## BiZ111

[CENTER]*ПАЯЮ НАУШНИКИ!* Играли раньше ок, пока не порвал все провода. Купил всё новое, такое же. Но НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ СДЕЛАТЬ ЗВУК СТЕРЕО! Оба наушника играют одинаково:

вот как спаял:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Попробуй так...

----------


## Serj_2k

лучше так:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Подскажите, можно ли использовать свои смайлы на форуме,если да, то как? Вариант с dreamhost не проходит(пишет"очень маленькое изображение").Можно, конечно, его увеличить,например так [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  но это уже не смайлик, а какой-то смайлище

----------


## Asteriks

> Подскажите, можно ли использовать свои смайлы на форуме,
> если да, то как? Вариант с dreamhost не проходит


http://pixelhost.ru/

----------


## Akasey

а я на байнетсе брал

----------


## BiZ111

хочу посмотреть фильм Терминатор 4 на своём ЭЛТ мониторе. Хочу развернуть его на весь экран, чтобы видео было квадратным, как TV-rip какой-нибудь, без чёрных полосок снизу и сверху. Но чтобы по краям не обрезало и лица были нормальные а не вытянутые. Как это сделать? Какой рип нужно искать в сети?

----------


## Pasha_49

> хочу посмотреть фильм Терминатор 4 на своём ЭЛТ мониторе. Хочу развернуть его на весь экран, чтобы видео было квадратным, как TV-rip какой-нибудь, без чёрных полосок снизу и сверху. Но чтобы по краям не обрезало и лица были нормальные а не вытянутые. Как это сделать? Какой рип нужно искать в сети?


у тебя соотношение сторон 1,33:1=4:3, в таком соотношении только любительские камеры снимают, и телевидение. Фильмы давно перешли на 1,43:1(в кинотеатрах фильмы) и на 1,78:1 = 16:9 это HD и стандартное соотношение для ЖК мониторов. Смотри с полосками или покупай широкоформатный монитор. Фильм не переделают. Только если сами обрежут.

----------


## BiZ111

> у тебя соотношение сторон 1,33:1=4:3, в таком соотношении только любительские камеры снимают, и телевидение. Фильмы давно перешли на 1,43:1(в кинотеатрах фильмы) и на 1,78:1 = 16:9 это HD и стандартное соотношение для ЖК мониторов. Смотри с полосками или покупай широкоформатный монитор. Фильм не переделают. Только если сами обрежут.


Спасибо за ответ!
Паша, расскажи, пожалуйста, про широкоформатные мониторы! 
А именно про просмотр стандартных фильмов, ты говоришь преходи...т.е. чёрные полоски исчезнут? 
Какие самые распространённые проблемы и неудобства встречаются у широкоформатников?

----------


## Akasey

можно подогнать размер видео под размер экрана "+" и "-" справа около цифр, правда фильм урежется по ширине.

----------


## vova230

> у тебя соотношение сторон 1,33:1=4:3, в таком соотношении только любительские камеры снимают, и телевидение. Фильмы давно перешли на 1,43:1(в кинотеатрах фильмы) и на 1,78:1 = 16:9 это HD и стандартное соотношение для ЖК мониторов. Смотри с полосками или покупай широкоформатный монитор. Фильм не переделают. Только если сами обрежут.


Не совсем верно. В формате 4:3 снимают все камеры, а не только любительские. Все зависит от настроек. А вот формат HDV (видео высокой четкости) действительно снимает только в формате 16:9. Но если учесть, что еще мало у кого есть телевизоры поддерживающие высокую четкость, то и снимать в формате 16:9 особого смысла нет. А фильмы для большого экрана снимаются только широкоэкранными.

----------


## Pasha_49

Я имел ввиду что это стандартное расширение для любительских камер. А по поводу выбора моника, то лучше 16:10. Есть ещё 16:9, но я бы не советовал, проблемы потом будут с разрешениями. А характеристики смотри сам. Больше контрастность и меньше время отклика. Я себе тоже скоро покупать буду. Мне понравился Philips 190CW9FB, и характеристика нормальная и дешёвый(141$). У широкоформатных фильмов полосок не будет. Изредка бывает, какая-нибудь компания выпустит со слегка изменённым разрешением, но это оч редко.

----------


## vova230

Согласен, для монитора широкий экран предпочтительнее, тоже думаю покупать. И диагональ хотелось бы побольше. А вот фильмы предпочитаю смотреть по телику, вроде как привычнее.
Кстати сам снимаю в основном только в формате 4:3.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Пользуюсь Оперой v 9.62. Как в кэше найти необходимый файл,
если  все они opr00H2R и т. д, а в типе файла напис.-файл и всё.
Как определить тип файла,фото это или флеш-изображение?
Вот один(если не единственный ) плюс IE-там все типы файлов 
подписаны.

----------


## Pasha_49

> Пользуюсь Оперой v 9.62. Как в кэше найти необходимый файл,
> если  все они opr00H2R и т. д, а в типе файла напис.-файл и всё.
> Как определить тип файла,фото это или флеш-изображение?
> Вот один(если не единственный ) плюс IE-там все типы файлов 
> подписаны.


В опере AC вроде была встроенная прожка для кэша. А в простой опере я сортирую кэш по дате или размеру, в зависимости от того, что ищу. И в тотале всегда есть клавиша F3 , просмотрщик. Большинство файлов открывает. А если flash попадается, то в начале файла в просмотрщике будет написано CSW вроде...

----------


## Akasey

Сетсра удалила текстовый файл полностью , т.е. и из корзины тоже. Подскажите можно ли как нибудь его восстановить?

----------


## vova230

Надо искать программы для восстановления файлов, но как правило восстанавливается не все и не очень качественно.

----------


## Akasey

а пример программы?
и ещё, сказали что в Командере в скрытых есть папка "RECYCLER" и в ней удалённое (но по моему там находится то что в "Корзине")

----------


## Sanych

Easy Recovery Pro толковая прога для восстановления. Должна найти

----------


## vova230

подскажите чем можно открыть файл PDO , это предположительно файл с картинкой

----------


## Sanych

Pepakura Viewer или Pepakura Designer

----------


## Akasey

проблемка: не могу залезть в одноклассники, платник работает, а одноклассники нет. A на другом компе всё нормально.

----------


## Sanych

Мало инфы. Может фаервол не пускает, может браузер надо кэш почистить и куки за одно. Вариантов может быть много.

----------


## Asteriks

У меня на компьютере два пользователя: администратор и Оксана, которая тоже написала себе роль администратора. Как мне удалить администратора Оксану?

----------


## Gena

1. Правой кнопкой мыши по _Мой компьютер -> Управление -> Локальные пользователи и группы -> Пользователи_

2. Правой кнопкой мыши по пользователю Оксана -> _Удалить_

Так же есть возможность исключить пользователя Оксана из группы _Администраторы_ и занести в другую, менее приоритетную группу.

Справочно. Пользователь _Администратор_ создается при установке операционной системы и имеет самые полные права в ней. _Администратор_ может удалить других пользователей группы _Администраторы_, если в политике безопасности системы не оговорено иначе.

----------


## Чача

Такая проблемка: заглючил комп, затем сбились настройки ADSL модема. В итоге я попытался его удалить и переустановить заново. Но видимо, неправильно деинсстолировал. Теперь хочу его переустановить, вставляю установочный диск с драйверами, но выскакивает сообщение, что ADSL модем уже установлен на компе и необходимо его удалить. И вот я в расстерянности, как теперь этот модем удалить, с диска С он пропал, через "Выбор программ по умолчанию" не определяется, как его теперь найти и нафиг удалить, чтобы была возможность переустановить с установочного диска? У меня D-Link Adsl USB Modem DSL-200. Подскажите, как быть в данной ситуации?

----------


## Asteriks

Если заводские настройки у тебя не сбились в модеме, то вытяни все подсоединения к модему с компа и перезагрузи комп. Потом опять подсоедини модем и посмотри, будет ли найдено новое оборудование. Это первый шаг.

----------


## Banderlogen

В Диспетчере устройств удали модем. Или там же можно переустановить драйвер.

----------


## Asteriks

И вообще это может быть другой модем, как у меня был, встроенный. Галочку снять там, где Логен пишет.

----------


## Pasha_49

свойства компьютера-->Оборудование-->Диспетчер устройств. Там найди это модем, удали его драйвера, или удали само устройство. Потом заново его вставь.

----------


## Asteriks

Пуск - Панель управления - Система Оборудование - Диспетер устройств

----------


## Banderlogen

> И вообще это может быть другой модем, как у меня был, встроенный.


неа



> У меня D-Link Adsl *USB Modem* DSL-200.

----------


## Asteriks

Может, стоит зайти человеку на сайт D-Link и проверить настройки модема?
О, сори, у него USB? у меня нет. Сори.

----------


## Чача

Вообщем, отключил модем, перезагрузил комп, включил гостевой доступ и вроде все заработало. Но сам adsl модем нигде не определяется, тоесть получается он работает, но как его найти на компе я не знаю. Лучше конечно было бы его нафиг удалить и переустановить заново, но как до него добраться?
А диспетчер устройств где находится?

----------


## Alex

А не проще через службу поддержки зайти на сайт производителя и обновить прошивку модема. По крайней мере когда слетела проша моего хуавея, я сделал так

----------


## Чача

В диспетчере у меня определен только обыкновенный модем для dial-up соединений, а юисбишного adsl вообще там нет!

----------


## Чача

И что интересно, сейчас заметил, в диспетчере там где "сетевые платы" у меня определены, цитирую "NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller" и "D-Link USB ADSL Lan Modem". Может здесь где подвох?

----------


## Alex

Контролер сетевой карты материнскай платы и внешний модем

----------


## Asteriks

Нет, тут всё норм. Но модем у тебя не отключён, раз там высветился. А на С ему делать нечего, он же внешний.

----------


## Чача

И что, теперь удалять драйвер данного модема? На С, кстати, он все-таки устанавливался, сам видел, до того как начал его юзать и пытаться удалить!

----------


## Asteriks

Удаляй, не бойся. Ты же его заново установишь. Ты когда галочку снимешь - просто его комп видеть не будет.

----------


## BiZ111

нужен конкретный сайт с прошивками для ZTE modems

----------


## Pasha_49

Если для байфлая, то лучше с ftp байфлая взять. Стандартная прошива не держит вроде несколько подключений(роут)

----------


## Serj_2k

а если роут усё рауно тянет гостевой траф и считает как за платник, то чо смотреть?

----------


## BiZ111

> Если для байфлая, то лучше с ftp байфлая взять. Стандартная прошива не держит вроде несколько подключений(роут)


нашёл [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Что мне даст перепрошивка?
Что за буквы "А" и "В"?

----------


## Pasha_49

> а если роут усё рауно тянет гостевой траф и считает как за платник, то чо смотреть?


Прописать таблицу маршрутизации. Настраиваешь модем на гостевое соединение, а на компе создаешь подключение на платник. Потом в блокнот пропиши


```
@echo off
rem new network
route add -p 86.57.151.0 mask 255.255.255.224 192.168.1.1
route add -p 86.57.144.0 mask 255.255.240.0 192.168.1.1
rem game servers
route add -p 86.57.250.0 mask 255.255.254.0 192.168.1.1
rem stat.byfly.by
route add -p 86.57.253.1 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
rem www.byfly.by
route add -p 193.232.248.79 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
rem www.belpak.by
route add -p 193.232.248.0 mask 255.255.252.0 192.168.1.1
rem jabber
route add -p 82.209.245.151 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
rem mogilev
route add -p 194.158.206.240 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
route add -p 194.158.206.241 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
route add -p 194.158.206.246 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
rem grodno
route add -p 194.158.202.59 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
rem brest
route add -p 82.209.195.15 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
rem dc
route add -p 86.57.250.0 mask 255.255.254.0 192.168.1.1
route add -p 86.57.246.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1
route add -p 93.84.112.0 mask 255.255.248.0 192.168.1.1
rem extmedia at dc
route add -p 91.149.189.0 mask 255.255.255.128 192.168.1.1
route add -p 91.149.189.128 mask 255.255.255.192 192.168.1.1
route add -p 93.125.53.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1
rem tut.by at dc
route add -p 91.149.157.0 mask 255.255.255.128 192.168.1.1
rem dns
route add -p 82.209.253.2 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
route add -p 193.232.248.2 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
```

И сохрани это в батник и запусти. Список сам составлял, вроде все гостевые ресурсы, на всякий случай проверяй трафик. Но я так постоянно сижу в инете, и на госте параллельно. Фильмы качаются с гостя, и трафик не затрагивают.

----------


## Pasha_49

> нашёл [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> Что мне даст перепрошивка?
> Что за буквы "А" и "В"?


Проишивка вроде написана летом, дает возможность нормально использовать модем в роут режиме, на 2 подключения. Так у меня стало, читал гдето.

----------


## Serj_2k

*Pasha_49*, спасибо, вродь сам разобрался. вот только до конца так и не понял, в чём косяк был. то ли в DNS серверах, то ли в таблицах маршрутизации. сча вродь норм ... ))

----------


## Чача

Скажите, пожалуйста, был у меня простой Домосед, сегодня подключился к XXL, скорость показывает на основном доступе 1 мбит/сек, скачка файлов через Download Master в районе 50 кбит/сек? Что-то маловато учитывая что на Домоседе было около 30. Может надо что-то настроить в самом менеджере закачек или с Белтелекомом надо решать этот вопрос? А может так и должно быть?

----------


## Vanya

это со всех сайтов так? или с каких-то определённых? знаю, что на depositfiles скорость низкая, может оттуда качешь?

----------


## Чача

Со всех!

----------


## Sanych

Скачай себе тестовый файл с ФТП байфлая. Там скорость должна быть по максимуму, потому как раздаёт по максимуму.

----------


## Чача

Можете подсказать страничку с этим тестом?

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Только качай не самый маленький. Метров на 10 хотя бы. Что бы картина закачки была более правильной.

----------


## Чача

А что с ним дальше делать? Это ведь текстовой файл! Открываются какие-то каракули и все...

----------


## Sanych

Это тестовой файл. Его надо просто скачать и смотреть скорость скачивания. Он для этого и сделан. Просто с ФТП байфлая раздача не ограничена скоростью. Или ограничена только твоей скоростью. Читай как хочеш.

----------


## Asteriks

Есть у кого красивые рукописные шрифты, которые поддерживают кириллицу?

----------


## Sanych

Есть у меня. Дополнительные шрифты - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Чача

Нужна подсказка: как заблокировать комп, чтобы ребенок не имел возможности войти в операционную систему?

----------


## Asteriks

Есть программа "Строгий папа" (если я не ошибаюсь в названии), но я так намучилась с ней, чуть удалила и сама не могла в комп залезть. Она ограничивает время пользования, потом комп отключается. А проще ввести пароль при входе в систему. Но как это сделать - пусть умные мужчины подскажут.

----------


## Irina

*Чача*, Винда какая? Для разных есть разные проги.

----------


## Чача

Дело в том, что винда не моя, я точно не знаю, мне то незачем блокировать, но один чел интересовался как в принципе это можно сделать. Но подозреваю что у него Микрософт Проффешинал XP 2002

----------


## Irina

Поставить пароль на основную учетную запись, а ребенку сделать гостевую с ограниченными правами.

----------


## Vanya

Панель управления -> Учётные записи пользователей -> Администратор компьютера -> Создание пароля
вроде так

----------


## Чача

Это все понятно, понятно, что ребенок научился входить в систему под гостевым пользователем. так что такой вариант отменяется. А вот как сделать гостевую с ограниченными правами? Это интересно! Главная задача в данном конкретном случае ограничить ребенка от постоянного зависания у компьютерных игр!

----------


## Vanya

как вариант - есть прога для скрытия папок и локальных дисков
на русском, крэк в архиве. удобная штука 
устанавливаем. перезагружаем комп. меняем файл *hfxp.exe* который лежит в С:\Program Files\Hide Folders XP 2 на *hfxp.exe* из папки Crack. запускаем прогу. выбираем русский язык. ну и дальше всё интуитивно понятно 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Нажмите кнопку «Пуск» и выберите «Настройка» - «Панель управления» в Windows XP

Щелкните по пункту «Учетные записи пользователей».

Для создания новой учетной записи в Windows XP выберите пункт «Создание учетной записи».

Windows предложит вам ввести имя для новой учетной записи.  После этого в Windows XP вам придется нажать кнопку «Далее» и выбрать тип учетной записи.  Смело отмечайте «Ограниченная запись» (для Windows XP) и нажимайте кнопку «Создать учетную запись».

Полдела сделано. Но для большей безопасности необходимо снабдить новоиспеченного пользователя паролем. Для этого вернитесь в окошко «Учетные записи пользователей» и выберите пункт «Изменение учетной записи» (для Windows XP).

В следующем окне выберите нужную учетную запись. Слева от изображения учетной записи вы увидите список задач. Поскольку мы хотим присвоить пользователю пароль логично выбрать пункт «Создание пароля».

Введите пароль пользователя и подтвердите его, т.е. введите еще раз. Здесь также можно набрать подсказку о пароле на случай, если вы его забудете. Помните, что пароль может содержать только английские буквы и (или) цифры, и (или) символы. Подсказку к паролю можно вводить на русском языке. Для завершения процесса создания пароля нажмите кнопочку «Создать пароль».

Впоследствии вы всегда сможете удалить или изменить пароль пользователя, выбрав соответствующие действия из списка задач. Вы также сможете изменить имя учетной записи пользователя, её тип или соответствующий данному пользователю рисунок. Все эти действия производятся в окне управления учетной записью пользователя.

Теперь в окне входа в систему у вас появится возможность выбрать нужного пользователя. Просто щелкните по нужной учетной записи и введите соответствующий ей пароль.

Для переключения между различными учетными записями без выключения компьютера  в Windows XP выбирайте «Пуск» - «Завершение сеанса», а уже потом «Смена пользователя» или «Выход». «Смена пользователя» позволяет быстро переключаться между несколькими пользователями компьютера и в отличие от команды «Выход» не требует завершения запущенных пользователями программ.

----------


## Чача

Подскажите, что лучше брать внешний или внутренний винт. Уже стоят два внутренних винта ссумарно на 350 гигов, но они уже почти заполнены. Вот хочу взять минимум на 500 гигов, только сомневаюсь какой именно винт брать. Я так понимаю, внешник работает по такому же принципу как и внутренник, только подключается по USB? Основное его преимущество: можно всегда спокойно отсоединить не вскрывая корпус блока? Сколько примерно стоит такой винт, скажем на 500 гигов

----------


## Asteriks

Скажите, в чём причина того, что Мозила очень медленно загружается? Кстати, комп тоже подтормаживает, но Опера открывается раз в 5 быстрее. В чём дело? В плагинах? Может, какой режим настроить нужно? Я и в безопасном режиме пробовала - тот же результат. Напрягает. Может, подскажете что?

----------


## multiarc

Думаю попробовать очистить немножно системный раздел и сделать дефрагментацию, почистить автозагрузку.

----------


## Akasey

Можно ли подключить телевизор к компу, включить на него кино, и параллельно работать на компе?

----------


## Stych

да, можно.

----------


## Akasey

*Stych*, а подробнее можно? может какая прога надо? или телевизор как второй монитор будет работать?

----------


## Stych

Прога не нужна, просто настроить драйвер видеокарты надо и по телеку бут ити кино), со звуком не сможешь работать так как звук будет идти от компьютерных колонок. А с текстом пожалуйста.

----------


## Akasey

спасибо. а какой кабель надо? и какие настройки видеокарты, где их настраивать?

----------


## Stych

кабель S-Video, а в драйверах выставиш вторым дисплеем телевизор и всо) поверь, там ничего сложного)

----------


## vova230

> кабель S-Video, а в драйверах выставиш вторым дисплеем телевизор и всо) поверь, там ничего сложного)


Это какой кабель? С тюльпанами который?

----------


## Stych

есть svideo с тюльпаном, и есть со скартом.

----------


## fIzdrin

кто знает,почему скайп с разными абонентами по разному жрет трафик?от чего это зависит?

----------


## Akasey

На сколько я знаю от местоположения абонента (т.е. Беларусь, Китай или Россия есть разница) ,но на 100% не могу утверждать.

----------


## Sanych

По логике траф - переданная и полученная информация. и разницы нет где находиться абонент. Дело лиш в примочках к скайпу. Включено ли видео, звук и прочее. В каком качестве. Допустим белорус купил дешёвенькую камеру и качество такое же. А за граничный друг и камеру с хорошим разрешением повесил, и микрофон с хорошим звуком. А весь этот траф тебе надо принять. Вот и выходит разница. А так файл допустим 1МБ тебе передают. Какая разница из соседней квартиры или с другого конца земли? Он как был метр на выходе, так и будет на входе. Так что я думаю, что от местоположения абонента не зависит.

----------


## fIzdrin

> По логике траф - переданная и полученная информация. и разницы нет где находиться абонент


и я так думаю,поэтому и задал вопрос,но факт остается фактом,общаясь через микрофон с россией и украиной разница по трафику в 2 раза.

----------


## Чача

Большая просьба подсказать: пытаюсь установить драйвер к ADSL модему D-Link DSL 200/ Вставляю установочный диск, нажимаю "install driver" и выскакивает сообщение: Для установки, удаления или конфигурирования программного обеспечения DSL требуются права администратора.
Что за фигня и как с ней бороться? Как все-таки установить драйвер к этому модему?

----------


## Sanych

Какая винда у тебя?

----------


## Xylugan

> кто знает,почему скайп с разными абонентами по разному жрет трафик?от чего это зависит?


Я знаю почему,у скайпа такая система,когда кто то пропускает весь траф через себя,тоесть,если у тя скорость интэрнета больше чем у твоего собеседника,через тя буит проходить уйма трафика,если же твой нет просто уг,а у твоего собеседника норм,трафа буит уходить меньше,если хочеш,можно поставить прогу которая ограничивает скорость на проги,на скайп ставиш 40 кб/с и траф не так лететь буит...кач. звука ухудшится ток немного....

----------


## fIzdrin

у кого нибудь майл ру агент по гостю работает?

----------


## Чача

два вопроса: 
1. если у меня на счете плюс, скажем, сегодня, а завтра уже образовывается задолженность - минус, то абонплата будет списываться до конца след. месяца или нет? 
2. тарифный план Комфорт за 600 мб. Нужно каждый месяц в обязательном порядке вносить 19000 р.? А если заплатишь, допустим 10000 р., то тогда что, предоставляется меньше мб?

----------


## Vanya

1. каждый день списывается сумма в зависимости от тарифного плана. в не зависимости от того "в плюсе" вы или "в минусе". деньги списываются каждый день
2. всё равно придётся платить все 19 тыщ каждый месяц, иначе уйдёте в большой-большой минус, который заставят выплатить

по-моему так

----------


## Чача

смоделируем ситуацию: тарифный план домосед XXL, ежедневно списывается порядка 3000 р. Сегодня у меня на счете 1000 р., таким образом, завтра 1 мая у меня образуется задолженность -2000 р.. Что дальше? Они по-прежнему будут ежедневно списывать весь месяц по 3000 р. в сутки или этот минус сохранится на протяжении месяца, ну то есть абонплата будет сниматься или нет при минусе на счете?

----------


## Vanya

да, по прежнему будет списываться по 3 тысячи деревянных. и не только этот месяц. следующий тоже

----------


## Чача

Но ведь раньше, при  минусе на счете на след. календарный период абонплата прекращала списываться, замораживалась. Это что теперь сделали, что типа, в плюсе-минусе - не важно - плати 100000 р. и все?

----------


## Vanya

я сужу по аналогии со своим тарифным планом. у меня +1. снимаются деньги каждый день... хоть + там, хоть -

----------


## Irina

А у меня при отсутствии гостя, как только минус сразу интернет вырубается, а абонплата каждый день капает независимо от того, могу я пользоваться им или нет. Сумма за месяц всё равно будет списана, независимо от того выбран траффик или нет.

----------


## Чача

Я все понимаю, там где с траффиком, там понятно. Но вот просто у меня как раньше было: плюсовой баланс на домоседе дотягиваешь до последнего дня месяца, далее вгоняешь в минус и весь след. месяц, пока не внесешь деньги держиться этот небольшой минус, а абонплата не списывается, а сейчас обратил внимание, инетом не пользовался, а вся сумма домоседа к окнцу месяца набежала

----------


## rattlesnake

Вопрос такой. KIS принимает некоторые файлы за троянов, хотя никаких троянов там нет. Он не понимает, с чем имеет дело. Но из-за этих "троянов" постоянно виснет комп. Указать путь к файлу и сделать его доверенным я не могу, потому что это архив iso. Есть выход или мириться с висяком?

----------


## Sanych

Нету разницы. Я проверил на своём iso образе и он добавился в исключения.

----------


## Sanych

*Вот что пишут на суппорте Касперского:*

Информация из статьи применима к продукту Kaspersky Internet Security 2010

В Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 пользователь может сформировать доверенную зону программ, которая не будут контролироваться антивирусной программой в процессе работы.  Доверенная зона формируется на основе списка доверенных программ и правил исключений.

Правила исключений - это совокупность условий, при которых объект не будет проверяться Kaspersky Internet Security. В Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 Правила исключений можно создавать только для компонентов Файловый Антивирус, Почтовый Антивирус, Веб-Антивирус, Контроль программ, Проактивная защита, Проверка. Правило исключения можно создать по двум типам:
Объекту - возможно указать файл, папку или маску.Типу угрозы - возможно указать тип классификации детектируемого объекта в Вирусной энциклопедии или его маску.Для типа Объект вы можете задать / изменить следующие параметры:
Указать исключаемый из проверки файл, папку или маскуУказать исключение для подкаталогов, если в виде исключения задан определенный каталогУказать компонент(ы) и задачи, для которых будет действительно это исключениеДля типа Тип угрозы вы можете задать / изменить следующие параметры:
Указать имя / маску классификации угрозы согласно Вирусной Энциклопедии Лаборатории КасперскогоТак же вы можете указать компонент(ы) и задачи, для которых будет действительно это исключение.

Для того чтобы создать Правило исключений, проделайте следующие действия:
откройте главное окно программыв верхнем правом углу окна нажмите на ссылку Настройкав разделе Параметры выберите компонент Угрозы и исключениясправа в разделе Исключения нажмите кнопку Настройкав окне Доверенная зона откройте закладку Правила исключенийнажмите на ссылку Добавитьв окне Правило исключения укажите свойства правила: исключать объект, тип угроз или все вместев блоке Описание правила нажмите на синюю ссылку выберите объект... для исключения объекта из проверкив окне Имя объекта нажмите кнопку Обзор и добавьте файл, правило для которого вы создаете. Выберите необходимую папку с этим файлом или введите полный путь к файлу с клавиатуры.включите опцию Включая вложенные папки, если правило создается для нескольких и более файловнажмите кнопку ОКнапротив опции Тип угрозы в блоке Описание правила нажмите синюю ссылку введите имя угрозы..., если хотите исключить из проверки какой-либо тип угроз.в окне Тип угроз введите имя или маску имени типа угроз согласно классификации Вирусной энциклопедиинажмите кнопку ОКв блоке Описание правила нажмите синюю ссылку Любые напротив опции Компоненты защиты, затем ссылку Выберите компоненты и укажите компоненты, для которых будет применяться данное правило исключениянажмите кнопку ОК четыре разазакройте главное окно программы.

----------


## illusion

Будь добр, опиши пошавого добавление файла в исключения. Мне тоже нужно.

----------


## illusion

Погоди, я сначала попробую.

----------


## Sanych

> Для того чтобы создать Правило исключений, проделайте следующие действия:
> откройте главное окно программы
> в верхнем правом углу окна нажмите на ссылку Настройка
> в разделе Параметры выберите компонент Угрозы и исключения
> справа в разделе Исключения нажмите кнопку Настройка
> в окне Доверенная зона откройте закладку Правила исключений
> нажмите на ссылку Добавить
> в окне Правило исключения укажите свойства правила: исключать объект, тип угроз или все вместе
> в блоке Описание правила нажмите на синюю ссылку выберите объект... для исключения объекта из проверки
> ...






> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## illusion

Что за ВВЕДИТЕ ТИП УГРОЗ???

----------


## Sanych

Там всё написано где брать тип угрзы. Но я бы не мучался, просто попробовал добавить в исключения без всяких типов да и всё.

И второе. Расширение *iso* означает что это архив. Сжатый файл вот и всё. И почему КИС называет его трояном это вопрос. Мож там и в правду внутри троян есть.

----------


## illusion

Написано Exploit про угрозу. Взлом удалённого компьютера.

----------


## vova230

А вот мне интересно почему свежие кодеки из сборок K-Lite Mega Codec Pack не могут проигрывать нормально старые видеофайлы. Пробовал устанавливать и в результате пришлось вернуться к версии 1.40, потому как только эта версия дает мне возможность смотреть все что хочу без закидонов.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Подскажите, где в реестре XP  хранятся данные о месторасположении значков на рабочем столе. Иногда происходит сброс значков со своих мест, надоело их вручную расставлять обратно...

----------


## Sanych

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1897051121-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\1\Deskt  op

----------


## Justin

Помогите, на компе  стоит антивирус от Майкрософта , когда начинаю  сканировать компьютер им то он зависает , в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Sanych

Просто зависает или пишет ошибку?? Обнови антивирь попробуй, или переустанови вообще.

----------


## Justin

Просто зависает и все , уже переустанавливала и обновляла ,  реакции ни какой , и что самое интересное зависает он только на полной проверке , когда проверяю быстрой или выборочной то все нормально работает

----------


## Sanych

Надо удалить. Потом почистить реестр и временные файлы. Потом поставить по новой,обновить и запустить.

----------


## Justin

а с другими антивирусами он не может конфликтовать?

----------


## Sanych

Сразу было бы видно. И если ты делаешь полную проверку, надо оставновить все другие антивири.

----------


## Justin

Спасибо за помощь , отключила два других  антивируса сейчас вроде все нормально

----------


## illusion

Мне тут кто-то на днях Миранду скидывал, самую простую, IM. Пожалуйста, скиньте ещё раз, потеряла я её после переустановки системы.

----------


## Justin

Не могу запустить утилиту Dr Web Cureit  , пишет ошибка инициализации . Как это устранить ?

----------


## Sanych

> Мне тут кто-то на днях Миранду скидывал, самую простую, IM. Пожалуйста, скиньте ещё раз, потеряла я её после переустановки системы.


У меня есть Миранда Хот Кофе.

----------


## Sanych

> Не могу запустить утилиту Dr Web Cureit  , пишет ошибка инициализации . Как это устранить ?


Может вирус не даёт запустить, может другой антивирус. Попробуй в безопасном режиме запустить.

----------


## Justin

Да нет , с включенным антивирусом он нормально до этого работал , скачала заново такая же проблема

----------


## Justin

есть ссылки на миранду две на русифированную версию и две на английскую версию

----------


## Sanych

> Да нет , с включенным антивирусом он нормально до этого работал , скачала заново такая же проблема


В безопасном режиме запускала?

----------


## Justin

он не дает ( выходит все таже ошибка ... может есть другие утилиты  такие же?

----------


## Sanych

Как понять не даёт. При загрузке компа, жми F8 много раз. Там будут варианты загрузки. Выбери - Безопасный режим. И в этом режиме запусти своего доктора.

----------


## Justin

Спасибо помогло, только почему он теперь у меня в обычном режиме не запускается

----------


## Sanych

У меня была мысля, что вирус мешает. В безопасном он должен был запуститься, почистить комп, и всё быть хорошо. Проверку делала в безопасном режиме??
А вообще раньше проще он запускался. А теперь сам какой-то безопасный режим запускает...

----------


## Justin

Да раньше все норм было , пропустила через безопасный режим ничего не нашел 

Он выдает " ошибка инициалзации ( 0х0000142)"

----------


## Justin

Я когда антивирем проверяла , то он выдал что не может найти  некоторые файлы

----------


## Justin

посоветуйте прогу которая полностью удаляет антивирусы с компа

----------


## vova230

> посоветуйте прогу которая полностью удаляет антивирусы с компа


А зачем? В смысле что требуется получить в результате, в чем проблема? Обычный деинсталятор чем плох?

----------


## Sanych

Универсальной нету. Лучше удалять стандартным унинсталером, а потом почистить временные файлы и реестр. К примеру этой прогой - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

> А зачем? В смысле что требуется получить в результате, в чем проблема? Обычный деинсталятор чем плох?



он неккоректно удаляет  (( нужно новую версию антивируса аваст поставить

----------


## АВИАТОР

Скачал файл, тип файла "Sony Products Multikeygen 1.9_18215636-.zip.exe",при распаковке появляется окно,где просят послать СМС,тогда архив полностью распакуется.Можно ли его распаковать без СМС,кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим?

----------


## Sanych

Сталкивался. Всегда крыл матом тех кто его создал и удалял.

----------


## vova230

И не факт что тебе что-то вообще пришлют. У некоторых таких архивов неадекватный размер для файла бывает. Я тоже удаляю сразу и безповоротно. Можно легко найти что-то такое и бесплатно.

----------


## АВИАТОР

В общем,все эти платные архивчики--лохотрон и развод,даже не 
стоит их взламывать,если и скачал 
Более подробно здесь: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Адмирал

подскажите где можно просмотреть по каким сайтам раньше лазил - стоит браузер мозилка

----------


## Sanych

Я давно не на Мозилле, но помомему Журнал - показать весь. И ещё в настройках есть срок хранения истории посещений. Историю больше срока можешь не искать.

----------


## kalita

Может кто подскажет. Проблема с клавой, происходит шипение в колонках и клава отключается. Что может быть?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Для начала желат. подключить др.клаву.Если без изменений,откр.диспетчер уст. и посм,не стоит ли там вопросик около клавы.

----------


## kalita

> Для начала желат. подключить др.клаву.Если без изменений,откр.диспетчер уст. и посм,не стоит ли там вопросик около клавы.


Другой клавы к сожалению нет, но в диспетчере все нормально, драйвера определены. При выключении клавы желтого значка вопроса тоже не появляется.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Пробуем работу клавы в безопасном режиме (кл.F8 при загрузке)

----------


## Mouse

А какая клава (если навороченая мультимедиа - то стоят ли на неё дрова)? COM или USB. Какая материнская плата? И можно ли описать этот процесс отрубание более детально. Она сразу при включении отрубается, или после запуска каких то приложений?

----------


## kalita

> А какая клава (если навороченая мультимедиа - то стоят ли на неё дрова)? COM или USB. Какая материнская плата? И можно ли описать этот процесс отрубание более детально. Она сразу при включении отрубается, или после запуска каких то приложений?


MS-7597 GF615M-P33 (RTL) SocketAM3 <GeForce 6150SE> PCI-E+GbLAN SATA RAID MicroATX 2DDR-III. Клава обычная Delux K-7017, usb.

В старых колонках перед отключением происходил треск, непонятный шум в колонках продолжительностью секунд пять и клава переставала работать (гас индикатор на клаве). С новыми колонками без всяких звуков отключается на пару секунд и опять включается.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> С новыми колонками без всяких звуков отключается на пару секунд и опять включается.


Она дальше работает?

----------


## kalita

> Она дальше работает?


нет, на одинаковом расстоянии. (Что-то действительно затупилаВ 

Работает

----------


## JAHolper

Клавиатура одна и та же со старыми колонками отключалась, а с новыми отключается на время и снова включается. Так?
Системник чистить пробовала?

----------


## kalita

> Клавиатура одна и та же со старыми колонками отключалась, а с новыми отключается на время и снова включается. Так?
> Системник чистить пробовала?


с новыми отключается не так часто и без шипения. Системник новый

----------


## JAHolper

Насколько новый? 
Как происходит процесс возобновления работы клавы? И отличается ли он с разными колонками?

----------


## kalita

> Насколько новый? 
> Как происходит процесс возобновления работы клавы? И отличается ли он с разными колонками?


Около месяца, еще пломбы не сорваны, шоб туда лезть чистить. Отличается продолжительностью. Залажу в диспетчер, жму на клаву, и она определяется примерно в этот момент, но безо всяких окон. Просто загорается лампочка и все.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Системник на гарантии?

----------


## kalita

> Системник на гарантии?


Конечно. Но со старым системником такая же вещь была. Тут дело точно не в нем.

----------


## JAHolper

Поменяй клаву да и всё)
Попробуй одолжить другую, подключи и если будет нормально работать, то покупай новую. 
Помехи в колонках клава и мышь вполне могут вызывать. Возможно у клавы кабель переломан и коротит...

----------


## Mouse

1)Можно попробывать переставить клаву в другой порт
2) Чтоб не насиловать колонки, то лучше для них, чтобы входящая мощность сигнала была небольшой. Т.е. лучше поставить громкость на компе (ползунок возле часиков, внизу) поменьше (например 20, а регулировать громкость на самих колонках. Это уменьшит фоновые шумы.
3) Еще вариант, как писал JAHolper, или колонки или клава немного коротит, и кто-то из них мог подпалить мамку. 
4) Если при подключении колонок автоматически появляется мастер и предлагает выбрать тип устройства, то там же в настройках можно посмотреть, все ли правильно определилось.

----------


## SDS

Лезем в BIOS и проверяем включены ли все функции и порты USB.

----------


## Mouse

У меня велкомовский фришный 3Г модем(ZTE). Когда связь падает до EDGE, в системнике начинается треск и комп отрубает. Эта зараза мне надоела (хоть и не часто). Я предполагаю, что ухудшение сигнала вызывает усиленную подачу тока к модему (для доп. мощности антенны), и в итоге мамка отрубается, боясь перегореть или ЮЗБ-порт не выдерживает напряжения. 
Если кто сталкивался или знает решение этой проблемы - отпишитесь
(MB	Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4)

----------


## Sanych

Попробуй найти Стича, бывшего супермодера этого сайта. Может по аське или через личку. Он должен помочь. В крайнем случае мне в личку маякни если не найдешь.

----------

